# Powermore Engines in MTD snowblowers



## ifuwill

I was looking at the new snowblowers yesterday and I noticed most if not all are now powered by so-called 'Powermore Engines'. I purchased a 10.5 HP model last year with the Briggs and Stratton OHV engine. Previously I owned a 10.5 HP Tecumseh powered machine with the old L-head engine.
From what I have read on the Internet, these 'Powermore Engines' are built in China and not very reliable. 
However, I have also noticed that they also come with throttle control which my present unit does not have. When I questioned Briggs and Stratton and retailers about this, in addition to previous replies to a thread I posted last year, they informed me that these engines run best at a preset optimized speed and have governors that will automatically increase the RPM if a load is encountered (i.e. heavy wet snow).
What are the general thoughts out there about this 'Powermore' brand and the need for a throttle?


----------



## 30yearTech

Throttle control does little other then slow the engine down, since all these engines are governed, they are set up the same as having the throttle control set in the fast position.

These Chinese engines are mostly clones of Honda engines. My overall experience with them has been good, but I don't see a lot of them yet, and will never see one on a snow blower down here...


----------



## ifuwill

30yearTech said:


> Throttle control does little other then slow the engine down, since all these engines are governed, they are set up the same as having the throttle control set in the fast position.
> 
> These Chinese engines are mostly clones of Honda engines. My overall experience with them has been good, but I don't see a lot of them yet, and will never see one on a snow blower down here...


Looks like MTD which makes the Yardworks, Yardman, Bolen, White, Troy Bilt to name a few, has switched to the Powermore engines. Too bad 'cause I think the Briggs engines are probably a lot more reliable.


----------



## 30yearTech

You will still see Briggs on many of their products. This engine just adds to a little variety to their line up, since Briggs is now in the mower business with their Murray and Snapper brands.


----------



## justin3

I have had good success with the clone engines, now that parts are becoming more available. They are basically copys of Honda engines, except cheaper. You may be worrying about them being made in china, but alot of things are made in china and even though you might find some lead in the engine haha quaility should be good.


----------



## ifuwill

supertech said:


> Shutting an engine down at full throttle is a good way to wash the oil film off they cylinder wall and dilute the oil in the sump at the same time. Dumb idea is my opinion.


Here's a post from another forum about the lack of a throttle control. Any comments please?


----------

